# Do the IVF drugs delay your Period anyway?



## jan2222

Hi there, 

Wanted to know if in an IVF cycle you would expect your period around the same date as normal if you have quite a regular cycle (well I'm every 30-31 days)
or is there a delay because of all the suppression injections and other medication etc. I'm currently on day 31 of my cycle but I had IVF and on day 11dpt 5dt, but still have to wait another few days i know its only a few days but its torture when you just want to know now?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jan,

yes, the waiting is awful isn't it?   

It seems that in some cases the drugs (particularly the progesterone - eg cyclogest or gestone) delay your AF, sometimes they don't. My first 2 cycles I bled before test day regardless of the drugs. On subsequent cycles (which were still negative), I only bled 2-3 days after test day when I stopped the drugs. For me personally it seemed that cyclogest pessaries did not stop my AF, gestone injections did - but also this differs per person 

At 11 dp5dt you could test now with a sensitive preg test (eg First Response) and if it was positive it would quite likely show up - but of course if it's negative it's not conclusive as it may just mean the HCG levels aren't high enough yet to show on the test, and you'd have to wait until OTD anyway, so it depends how you feel about that. I've always tested early, I just don't have the patience to wait...but on all my negative cycles I have then had to endure 3 or 4 more days of taking the meds and waiting to see if it changed...very depressing when it didn't but to some extent that worked for me as it gave me a few days to get used to the fact that it hadn't worked and to come to terms with it

This time round I tested positive 10dp5dt but then I still stressed until OTD in case it was a chemical pregnancy - and now I am stressing that there will actually be something there at the first scan etc etc - so to be honest whatever you do the worry doesn't go away and you may feel better just waiting to OTD because then you will know for sure one way or another

Not very helpful I know, hope the next couple of days fly by for you and end with a positive result,
best of luck    
Suitcase
x


----------



## jan2222

Well to start off with Congratulations  and good luck I hope all goes smoothly.

It is an awful wait but too be honest my 1st week wasn't too bad as I was feeling quite unwell after egg collection, and was excited about EC so kept me going its only now as it nears the date I have no control and of course everyone wants that positive result! 

I am such an impatient person myself but I am almost too scared to test but I will do very soon. I just want to give myself another few days just In case I was to be pg and the HCG level was too low..? 

You have been helpful so thanks
Best wishes
Jan x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

When having IVF you should completely ignore when your normal period should arrive as you've not had a natural cycle....everything has been controlled by the drugs and you've not had natural ovulation.

When you say you're on cd31, ignore this....you've had egg collection, not normal ovulation....it's not a natural cycle.  

You had ET on 24 July so you're 10dpt today (day of ET is day 0)....so you're 15dpEC.....

In theory you could count EC as like ovulation, in which case, 10dp5dt could be seen as 15 days past ovulation...........but because you've had HCG trigger injection and then progesterone support, it can hold back/delay any bleeding.

Some women may bleed during 2ww despite the progesterone support...and even if this happens may get a BFP...although sadly some may get a BFN.  Others may not bleed at all during 2ww and it could be a BFP or a BFN.......and then still others, who do get a BFN may not bleed until they stop taking the progesterone support......of those, some may bleed almost immediately the medication is stopped, some may bleed a few days later....some may not bleed for maybe 6 weeks or more.

There are no hard and fast rules and each treatment cycle can vary.

The main thing to remember is that you completely discount when you would expect your "normal" AF.  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jan2222

Okay thanks for the info thats exactly what I wanted to know whether you ignore your normal period cycle, as I know the IVF cycle was completely determined on drugs to program your body. I was just curious. With my clinic they only tell you what you need to know eg the minimum and nothing else, so its good to be able to ask these questions of ff.

Thanks again

Jan


----------



## kitten77

hi there

i had bfn yesterday, so my last gestrone injection was weds, i havent bleed yet, is this normal?  DH thinks that the test is wrong and we didnt get a bfn as i havent bleed.  i told him that the injections prob delay af, but he is still hoping. 

we wanted to go out and have a few drinks tomorrow to drown sorrows, but he wonders if we could still get a bfp.  i know in my heart of hearts it isnt likely, as i tested 12 days past a 4 day transfer as said by clinic...... 

do you think having a few drinks tomorrow should i do? as even if slightest chance if its wrong i dont want to ruin it.

its my 6th tx and first time to test date....


----------



## hatgirl

I had IVF in January, got a BFP, went for scan at 8w, but nothing there. Devastated. Stopped the cyclogest immediately, but still haven't bled & it's now 9w since EC! I'm getting worried, as I want to get back to tx again, as it's the only way I cope with the disappointment of a failed tx.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Kitten - Have you tested again?  I probably would re-test and then if its still negative I'd wait a while longer before having a drink atleast until the bleeding starts.  If you have had no sign of anything by middle of next week I'd ring your clinic.  Gestone will delay it and sometimes by a couple of days but not usually much more than that.

hatgirl - I think you should ring your clinic hun. 

Axxxxxxxx


----------

